# Canon 1DX pricing in Australia



## stessel tank (Jan 14, 2012)

Canon 1DX RRP pricing in Austalia" rip off"

Canon USA expected retail pricing around $6800

Canon AUS expected retail pricing around $9990

The aus dollar has been higher then the us dollar but we still are going to asked to to pay more then $3000 more down here for the same camera. that about 45% more ??

Then if you buy the camera from the a us canon dealer canon australia don't warrant it here ??

I just don't understand why the huge price difference i know we are a smaller market but 45% more does not make sence


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2012)

stessel tank said:


> Canon 1DX RRP pricing in Austalia" rip off"
> 
> Canon USA expected retail pricing around $6800
> 
> ...


that is completely absurd, its cheaper to fly to the US and buy one and have a holiday while you are at it.


----------



## marekjoz (Jan 14, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> stessel tank said:
> 
> 
> > Canon 1DX RRP pricing in Austalia" rip off"
> ...



You maybe found the reason there's such a difference - someone has to fly to bring it to Australia 
It's obvious anyway comparing prices in US and somewhere else. I understand taxes, transport and exchange rates stability but 45% is strange anyway.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > stessel tank said:
> ...


but japan is closer to australia than the states!


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 14, 2012)

What are the local/national taxes and tariffs? Since this is an imported item, there is also a fair chance that the cost increase is due to government.

As an example, I am generally able to by a Motorcycle in the US a lot cheaper than say in the UK for thousands less. So if I looked at say the Yamaha R1 in the UK, it is listed at a price of 12,000 GBP (~18,500 USD)... In the US ~$13,900. So the Yamaha is $4,500 more in the UK why??? Is it all from Yamaha? 

You might see some of these as well that shoot up once they get over thresholds in price because of "luxury duties" on high end import. Dunno... but a lot of these case of price gouging a lot of times are because of taxes, duties and other factors.

Does seem high.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2012)

10% goods and services tax


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this an official price by Canon or some retailer's price? In smaller markets (compared to the US) there is significantly more price gauging on new, hot products.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn that's pricey. You could fly Jetstar to Tokyo, pick it up, have a holiday and still have change in your pocket.


----------



## Pyrenees (Jan 14, 2012)

*sigh* I have utterly had a gut-full of this country.

We really have to take a stronger stand and say "no more".

I urge any Australian (in fact, anyone who believes in the principle here) to send an email to Canon Australia:

[email protected]


----------



## Mendolera (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel bad for my AU mates as most electronics are significantly more expensive then here in the US. When I was Melbourne I just had my 70-200 at the time and wanted to buy a longer tele for some dingo watching  but the prices were just too high for me to justify at the time...

You could literally fly roundtrip in international plus and stay almost stay a week for the 3K difference...


----------



## traveller (Jan 14, 2012)

To clarify what wikidwombat states, I've done some research and it seems that GST (at 10%) is the only tax applicable to imports of digital cameras into Australia , unlike the UK where duty is also payable (I'm guessing as a value added tax, it is reclaimable if you're a business that's registered?) See: 

http://www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/HT85BW2012.pdf -item 8525.80.10 (took a bit of digging -Aussie customs website is a bit dense!) 

So, the calculation would be (I'll use US$ as it is still the world's 'go to' currency and prices in the US are generally quoted tax free): 

US$6800 = AU$6590.42
$6590.42 x 1.1 (i.e. GST @ 10%) = $ 7249.46

Compared to the UK (cheapest list price £5299): 

US$6800 = £4439.37
£4439.37 x 1.049 (import duty) = £4656.90
£4656.90 x 1.2 (Value Added Tax) = £5588.28

So assuming you intend to import the camera into the UK legitimately, it would not be worth buying it from the USA. 

But in Australia’s case, it certainly would, so how do we get to $9990? My guess is that it’s either price gouging or the reasons is that dealers/Canon are covering themselves against currency market volatility. The Aussie Dollar is currently very high on the back of raw material exports to China: 

Ten years ago AU$1.95: US$1
Now: AU$0.97: US$1

If the world descends into another recession then demand for manufactured goods will fall, leading to knock on effects that would lower the price of the Aussie Dollar. It would look very bad if Canon suddenly had to increase the list price in Australia, so they price the camera high and offer rebates or instant discounts once the cameras are available. In either case you'd expect the post-release price should be much lower, if this is not the case then buy it from abroad!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2012)

its definitely canon, the retailers complain as much as us customers.
for example you can buy canon equipment on ebay from hong kong, grey market and pay 60 to 70% of what retail charge here, with say the fuji x10 which i have been looking at the difference is about $20.
the people that get hurt most are the good local camera shops that support local art awards with prizes and sponsorship when people get fed up with the massive price difference and buy overseas. In addition if the overseas purchase is less than $1000 you don't have to pay the 10% tax so it gives more incentive to buy lenses and that sort of stuff from overseas. I think canon just hate aussies.


----------



## kenej2005 (Jan 14, 2012)

traveller said:


> So assuming you intend to import the camera into the UK legitimately, it would not be worth buying it from the USA.
> 
> But in Australia’s case, it certainly would..



Just wondered how many people actually do go for a holiday to the US and waltz back to the UK with a brand new camera or lens in their kit bag?

How would customs know? Do they have the power (or maybe more importantly the will or resources) to have you prove it was a UK purchase? How would they detect this?

It's just that one can definitely take a trip to the US and have a holiday into the bargain...just saying 

Cheers

Jon.


----------



## DramaticIrony (Jan 14, 2012)

I've bought a couple of lenses (each of which cost more than $1000) from the US and on both occasions before they cleared customs in Australia I had to pay an extra 15% in taxes (made up of 10% GST and 5% customs duty) to the courier company. The good news is that they were still significantly cheaper (more than $200) than if I had bought them retail here in Australia.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2012)

i forgot to mention its the same story with Nikon, which was why i was surprised to see fuji prices being competitive. I prefer to support the local shops where possible and if something is $100 cheaper online i'll still get it from the local store, for example i could have got my sigma 85mm for $900 from hong kong but the store did it for $990. $1000 difference loyalty gets tested here. $3000... well its not even a decision is it


----------



## Pyrenees (Jan 14, 2012)

> But in Australia’s case, it certainly would, so how do we get to $9990? My guess is that it’s either price gouging or the reasons is that dealers/Canon are covering themselves against currency market volatility.



I believe that it's called the 'regional _upsell_' - i.e. a figure that Multinationals understand that they can increase the 'average' going price to because the market in that region will tolerate it. It is widely understood to be upwards of 30% for Australia for many things.

We need to make a *lot* more noise, and not just with the 'offending' corporations. Tell your members of parliament. Email + phone Canon, like I do. They probably know who I am right away based on this email, I can tell you.


----------



## traveller (Jan 14, 2012)

kenej2005 said:


> How would customs know? Do they have the power (or maybe more importantly the will or resources) to have you prove it was a UK purchase? How would they detect this?
> 
> It's just that one can definitely take a trip to the US and have a holiday into the bargain...just saying
> 
> ...



I thought I should reply to your comment before you have customs charge you a big duty & VAT bill! 

I'm sure that there's lots of people who have got away with it and some will suggest dumping all packaging to make it less suspect (and you'd best also dump the paperwork from the US authorities claiming your purchase tax back upon leaving the country!). If you are walking through the green channel at the airport and UK customs do decide to stop you, then it is UP TO YOU TO PROVE TO THEM that the camera was bought in the EU. If you cannot do this they can charge you the duty and VAT and it will be up to you to seek a refund by providing EU receipts for your gear. On top of this, they can also fine you for evading UK taxes. 

It's up to you whether you wish to take this risk to get a camera for a couple of hundred quid less. Many people advise taking copies of receipts and inventories with you when you travel to avoid accusations of importation.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2012)

traveller said:


> kenej2005 said:
> 
> 
> > How would customs know? Do they have the power (or maybe more importantly the will or resources) to have you prove it was a UK purchase? How would they detect this?
> ...


wow! and i thought our government was a fascist bureaucracy... must resist temptation to make inappropriate political joke about our leader...


----------



## Maui5150 (Jan 14, 2012)

kenej2005 said:


> traveller said:
> 
> 
> > So assuming you intend to import the camera into the UK legitimately, it would not be worth buying it from the USA.
> ...



I am sure a lot of people do it... Now if you get caught, in most countries that can be considered Tax Fraud, Smuggling or federal crime. Most likely if you get caught you will just face a fine as opposed to jail time, but the other thing to consider, if you do get caught, you will be on the customs list and EVERY time you enter the country, you will be inspected more closely.

Friend used to bring cigars in from Canada to the US and take the bands off so they could not tell the country of origin... Now while no charges were ever filed, the cigars were destroyed at the border, he has had 6 hour entries back into the US on subsequent trips where they literally have torn his car apart. And by the way... They do not have to put it back together again either. 

Goods, especially expensive goods are not a joking matter. I shipped a very expensive suit to Switzerland and because of the declared value I needed to get a temporary Department of Commerce export license, and that was only a $4000 item. 

Chances are you will not get caught... but if you do and you make a list... you can be assured that you likely will face a higher bit of scrutiny in the future.


----------



## kenej2005 (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay thanks. Good to know. 

I always got stopped at customs anyway because I've got a bit of Crimewatch look going on (6'4", shaved head etc.). 

Nor can I lie to save my life :- )

I suppose at least I'll always have the solace that the UK government spends our taxes prudently...(is there a smiley for sarcasm?)...:-D

Cheers

Jon.


----------



## P_R (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello,

I purchased a 35L just before flying out to Europe in 2010. I received the GST back (GST is equivalent to the VAT in Australia) on departure. I thought I would have to pay the GST on re-entry, but no. I was advised at departure that since the unit was would have been used (it was!) I would not be asked to pay it.

So if I went to the US to purchase a 1Dx (likely if it is $9990 here!), then I would definately use it and claim it was no longer new. I would be the last person to try to dodge a legitimate tax, but from my experience with the 35L, it would not be the case.

More generally, is there a time limit? If I went to the states, purchased a 1Dx and then stayed for x months / years all the while using it, would I still be expected to pay the GST on return? I suspect the on-line purchases would be vulnerable to such taxes, but in person purchases should be exempt. At least I would hope they would be.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

in general cameras and lenses are expensive in Oz. A EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM will set you back around 2800-2900$ while you can get them around the 2000$ mark from B&H.
I had a chat with Camera Electronic in Perth (very reliable) and they confirm $9999. I complained as well and they say that their price is based on canon price with their usual mark up to sustain their business.
Looking at the price ratio for a EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM, which ~ 1.5 then the $9999 makes sense. 
I do NOT like it either, but please do not blaim the retailers, they have to make a living as well.
It is a fact that canon is forcing a base price on them and the result is that we pay a lot more in Oz.


----------



## kimloris (Jan 14, 2012)

It would be interesting to know how many Australian average monthly salary is the 1dX ?
When I was living in Thailand, a lot of the same brand were priced way cheaper than in France... Although, it was still unaffordable for most people there...
But 45% more just doesn't make any sense...since I doubt that people in Australia make 45% more money in average than US people.


----------



## Khristo (Jan 14, 2012)

Taxes and duties here in Oz have some impact, but there are similar taxes in other countries as well. Simple fact is that it's a marketing decision taken by Canon to charge more wholesale in Australia than in other markets (obviously pushing up retail and even used prices). 

E.g. if they decided to charge 10% less, they would sell more gear, but they might need to sell something like 25-30% more units to make up the margin $ (plus more because of increased financing and other unit costs). There are lots of components to the pricing decision (competitors/market share; pro vs consumer; grey market/isolation; warranties etc), but ultimately Canon takes a decision to charge what it thinks will maximise profit in a particular market, and unfortunately we here in Oz have a reputation of being prepared to pay more. So we get it in the neck on cameras, cars and lots of other stuff.

I downloaded the trials of LR and PS a couple of weeks ago - just to have a play. Even though it's a download and there are no issues with distribution costs, they still cost hundreds of dollars more here - no reason other than Adobe charging what they think will maximise profit. So I'll keep on with DPP and GIMP (should get it right in the camera anyway!!!) as a matter of principle.

Canon knows perfectly well that I and others would go out tomorrow and spend $$$$ on new gear if we could get an equitable price - but they would loose on all the pros (who will buy anyway) paying less - it's not personal (even though it feels like it!!!) it's just business. So, I'll stick with my 40D (good camera!) and Sigma and Tamron lenses - maybe one day it will change (it already is on the lower priced consumer gear - that's pretty much at parity with world pricing. Just the higher end bodies and L lenses, where the market forces are different.)

Waiting to buy a 5DII (or III?) + 16-35 + 24-70 + 70-210 - as soon as the price is equitable!!!


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 15, 2012)

kimloris said:


> It would be interesting to know how many Australian average monthly salary is the 1dX ?
> When I was living in Thailand, a lot of the same brand were priced way cheaper than in France... Although, it was still unaffordable for most people there...
> But 45% more just doesn't make any sense...since I doubt that people in Australia make 45% more money in average than US people.


Australian median salaries are normally a few thousand below the USA. Some cost of living things are cheaper, some are more expensive but in general things are close enough that you might as well say a $AUD7000 camera is about as affordable to an Aussie as a $US7000 camera is to an average US citizen.


----------



## gmrza (Jan 15, 2012)

P_R said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased a 35L just before flying out to Europe in 2010. I received the GST back (GST is equivalent to the VAT in Australia) on departure. I thought I would have to pay the GST on re-entry, but no. I was advised at departure that since the unit was would have been used (it was!) I would not be asked to pay it.
> 
> ...



When I moved to Melbourne from Johannesburg, the "test" that was applied was that anything older than one year was treated as "used" and would not attract duties or GST. I am not certain what would be the case for an Australian resident purchasing and using something overseas and then bringing it back. I would not be surprised if the rule of one year also applies.

As for pricing of the 1DX in Australia, let us hope that Nikon does not come in as high as Canon. I suspect Canon will initially try to make as much money as possible off those those who cannot avoid buying a new camera, and prices will slide after that. Those who buy within the first year will probably pay the most. Unfortunately, we may need to buy a new full frame body at the end of this year - that may land us having to pay top dollar.

It would be nice if local subsidiaries of equipment manufacturers were forced by law to honour international warranties. That would probably start to put prices under pressure.

Just as an aside: if you think Canon charging 50% more in Australia for a camera body is bad - take a look at the prices of hiking equipment - anything from Cascade Designs (MSR, Thermarest etc) usually costs double the US MSRP. It is similar with pens - the most perverse example I have come across is that nibs for Lamy fountain pens have a MSRP of $29 in Australia, when I can get them for 4.20 € ($5.17) from Germany!


----------



## Speed (Jan 15, 2012)

Hmm, I hope these prices are not true. I have two 1DX's on order & have already paid a 2K deposit but I'm certainly not going to pay 6K just for an Australian warranty.

Looks like I may need to cancel my Oz order & get them from overseas.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 15, 2012)

There are several high profile Australian businesses that import grey market bodies and lenses. Lately, the prices have been on par with the USA - especially if you are able to claim back the GST. They generally offer warranty options. Its only by buying from overseas, or buying grey market that Canon Australia will realise that we're part of a global economy and pick up their game. Personally, I've never bought any Canon from an Australian retail shop. In some ways, I feel a bit sad about that. But for me, the price mark-up is too high.

If you don't own your own business (and can't claim back the GST and claim depreciation), discuss salary packaging it with your employer. Provided that you can show that it is:

A tool of trade (after all, I assume you take photos at work??);
That it is a "portable electronic device" (it could be - it fits the definition, but this section was intended to cover laptops and phones and I haven't had to look if cameras are included); or 
Is otherwise deductible (because you'd be able to claim a deduction on your personal return),

Then, a $9900 camera will actually end up only costing between $4815 (if you're on a 46.5% tax rate) to $6,165 (if you're on a 31.5% tax rate). This makes it a bit more palatable.


----------



## PeterJ (Jan 15, 2012)

dilbert said:


> If your business is buying it then you should be subtracting the GST from $9990.
> 
> So if you had your own business in Australia and bought the 1DX locally as part of the equipment necessary to carry out your work as a professional photographer than you claim back the GST, meaning the end price is $9082. If your company were to import it from another seller in the USA, cost is going to be ~$7500 for the camera plus shipping plus insurance.
> 
> $1500 difference to a business.


Sure on the GST part, but if you're paying $700 for shipping and insurance on a single camera you're doing something wrong. I'd expect more like $250 at retail cost (for a few weeks delivery) considering every freight company I can think of charges < 1% insurance to Australia. If you're a reseller with a half-decent freight contract I'd say importing 10 would be more like $300 for freight and $700 for insurance giving $100 a piece.

Then remember an Australian Canon reseller should be getting a wholesale price, if you buy from a US retail outlet they've already taken an extra cut as well. Sure I'd expect them to cost a bit more here, but an extra few grand sounds a bit rich to me.


----------



## AG (Jan 15, 2012)

I think the thing is that these companies that are importing the camera and forcing the higher prices are also the ones that are complaining that people are buying "Grey Imports" and also internet/online stores such as DCW and eGlobal etc.

The fact is that until we the consumer stop purchasing at these higher prices they will not re examine the pricing rates. 

I have heard prices range from $10k down to as low as $6500 for the 1DX. The main difference being that one is from a bricks and mortar store and the other is from an internet based one.

There is no such thing as a counterfeit DSLR camera, sure they may have different plugs and or crappy manuals but then you can always buy these things with the money you save or download the manuals from the Canon site. (here when available)

It all balls down to warranty and how much is it worth to you? 
The convenience of being able to take your camera back to the place of purchase to get it repaired compared to the weeks it could take to ship it back to china or wherever the online store is located.

either way I'm waiting on more solid pricing (and not just pre order) to emerge from places like B&H and the other online stores so we can see what we are really paying.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 15, 2012)

also if you are a business and you buy it from say B&H
it comes through customs and they hit you up for the GST it doesnt matter
because you claim it back anyway so the net cost to your business is the same
the real difference is $6800 compared to $9000 after GST is credited back, give or take a bit depending on actual prices, thats $2000 or so per body and if you are likely to be getting 2 or 3 or more bodies it adds up real quick and the benefits to buying local diminish very rapidly. Just because people are buying it for business use doesnt mean they are not going to take note of savings of this magnitude.


----------



## pwp (Jan 16, 2012)

Where was the original information about the Australian pricing of the 1DX? 
I've done a search and found nothing.

Paul Wright


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 16, 2012)

pwp said:


> Where was the original information about the Australian pricing of the 1DX?
> I've done a search and found nothing.
> 
> Paul Wright


It's advertised for $9,999.00 at Digidirect.com.au


----------



## gmrza (Jan 16, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> It's advertised for $9,999.00 at Digidirect.com.au



... which is the same price that they have listed for the D4. I doubt the number is real.

<edit>
I just saw that according to CNET (http://www.cnet.com.au/canon-powershot-g1x-339328515.htm Canon has set a tentative MSRP of AUD 849.00 for the G1X - $50 odd higher than the USA launch MSRP. Hopefully that bodes well for the 1DX price in Australia. Of course the G1X and 1DX target totally different market segments, so Canon Australia could have totally different pricing strategies for the two.


----------



## pwp (Jan 16, 2012)

gmrza said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > It's advertised for $9,999.00 at Digidirect.com.au
> ...



Ha! Yes I doubt we'll see anything resembling real 1DX pricing until it actually starts shipping. 
Just for a laugh I did a tighter search and found the 1DX is available for _just _AU$15,999. Better line up for this one...

http://www.techrific.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=2403&cPath=127#myshopping&utm_source=myshopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Digital+Cameras&utm_term=Canon+EOS+1DX+1D+X+Digital+SLR+Camera+Kits+Body+Only+NO+Credi

Paul Wright


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 16, 2012)

gmrza said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > It's advertised for $9,999.00 at Digidirect.com.au
> ...



???I don't know where it is that you saw the price of the D4 the same as the 1Dx, I just checked their site, they're selling the 1D4 for $5,699.00 and the 1Ds3 for $7,399.00, both considerably less than their 1Dx price!


----------



## Khristo (Jan 16, 2012)

gmrza said:


> MazV-L said:
> 
> 
> > It's advertised for $9,999.00 at Digidirect.com.au
> ...




I hope it bodes well too.....but seems unlikely. Canon Australia has been forced to reduce prices of the lower end gear to international levels - e.g. I think 60Ds are pretty much the same here as anywhere. If you go higher up the totem pole the gap is still there. 

Anything up to $1000 you can import grey with no GST - so that makes a big difference which Canon has to fight with more aggressive pricing here. 

I think the most important thing is that if you're buying a "cheap" camera (of course that's relative!!) you might be happy to risk a non-Canon repair if something breaks. But if you've shelled out big bucks for your dream camera and lens(es) and you're not quite sure if it's working perfectly and you want to be able to take it to Canon and ask them to check it out - well you can't if it's grey. (For L lenses they will apparently honour international warranty, but not bodies). You could probably pay for them to check it out, but it's possible that they might just refuse to touch it - they are under no (legal) obligation.

So you can pay a fair (grey market) price and hope for the best, or pay Canon Australia a few hundred (or thousand) $ extra "insurance" for a Canon warranty. 

Or be happy with what you've got and not upgrade at all!


----------



## Speed (Jan 16, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > MazV-L said:
> ...



http://www.digidirect.com.au/slr_cameras/nikon/nikon_d4_digital_slr_camera_body


----------



## AG (Jan 16, 2012)

Just noticed that the $6800USD does not include their Sales Tax.

That can vary from state to state from 0% - 18% depending on where your located.

Might pay to add that to the price also (average is 14%) but even then its still way cheaper than what we would be slugged.

Funnily enough i have been getting told the same kind of wild prices for the 5D3 pre orders too. 
Everything ranging from $2500 - $7000. 

Instead of the companies saying "we don't know" they take a wild guess and get you to put a deposit (the bigger the better) onto a camera you have no idea of the cost so you can be one of the first adopters. 
why? 
Simple ... remember the waits for the 5D2 last time?

This is why they do it.
If it comes out and you have paid a $2000 deposit on what you thought was going to be a $5000 camera and the final RRP is $2800 you only have $800 difference and so think that its was a bargain.
It gives the company ordering it for you the ability to say, we got you the best deal we could, and they come out the heroes.

Either way i just wish they would hurry up and give us more details on these cameras (1DX, 5D3, CinemaDSLR, C300) so we can work out what the damage will be to our credit cards.


----------



## Mark1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I live in New Zealand and have the same problem with the pricing of Canon gear. I find it hard to justify supporting my local camera shop when their price is 30% higher than on Amazon USA. Parrallel importers (with an office and back-up in Auckland) are a good 30% cheaper on some lenses. 

I too believe that it is Canon NZ keeping the price artificially high for whatever reason. Maybe because they need higher margin to support the cost of having offices in a country with a much smaller market? 

Whatever it is, I can buy a brand new 5Dmk2 on Amazon for less than a used one on internet auction site here in NZ. You do the math 

I'd love to buy the next generation full frame 5D equivalent but I know it will be daylight robbery for the first 6 months of being available.


----------



## gmrza (Jan 27, 2012)

I spoke to the guys at Michaels (Can you say "expensive"?) this afternoon. They mentioned a number of $8199 for the 1DX, but that is, according to them, still tentative. MSRP for the Powershot G1X is confirmed at $849. Apparently MSRP for the D4 is confirmed at around $7400. I wonder if Canon will come down closer to that level to match Nikon?

Michaels have also had both the D4 and 1DX to try out, but were not able to get any images off the 1DX.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 27, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > kenej2005 said:
> ...



Do the same, but just do it in Hong Kong. First, HK is little closer to Brisbane, Australia (OP's location on profile) than Los Angeles is, for example (closest metropolitan to Australia). Second, the air fare is cheaper. Third, there is *NO sales tax* in Hong Kong!!! Forth, if you go to those higher-end camera shops in HK, their salespeople should speak English pretty well.


----------

